# Imsonia (now with SOUND)



## Franco904 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi 

Here is my new composition, hope u like it:

http://www.box.net/shared/qss9k3y2ex

Any comments/advice is more than welcome, I'm trying to learn.

best,

Franco


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Imsonia*

I like it, it's very calm and peaceful. Love the harmonies and the violins lines at 1'34 are stunning. I would add more sounds though.

~o)


----------



## Franco904 (Aug 28, 2009)

edit:

Something went wrong during bouncing, I apologize.

Franco


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Imsonia*

Hey Franco-good to see you here. But...uh...where is the music?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 29, 2009)

Franco904 @ Fri Aug 28 said:


> edit:
> 
> Something went wrong during bouncing, I apologize.
> 
> Franco



I wasn't sure if the empty mp3 was a joke on your end :mrgreen:


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 29, 2009)

sounds very nice. You're a natural.


----------



## Franco904 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for listening artsoundz


----------



## Linda (Aug 30, 2009)

Very beautiful, like it a lot  

Linda


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice piece


----------



## Franco904 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for your time and comment


----------



## careyford (Aug 30, 2009)

Franco,

Nice work. The piece is beautiful. Keep posting!

Richard


----------



## Franco904 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you Richard, appreciate it!


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 31, 2009)

Franco,

this is very beautiful!

Thanks for sharing.

Gunther


----------



## Franco904 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you Gunther

This was my first real peace after a couple of months of being heavily depressed.

I am now 22 years old, i thought for a while that my life was no good, that i can't become a composer, that i can't make friends and all those negative thoughts made my life miserable.

Then after a while i just accepted my life, who I was, the struggles that I faced with not having fun in life, or having real friends or money, and realized that i can change those things in my life, that i can learn music, i can have fun, but only if I believed in myself and loved myself trully.

now i feel much better about myself and my life, everyday i am working hard to learn more about music, people, culture, art etc.

Again thanks for listening everybody.

be well,

franco


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 1, 2009)

Franco, thanks for sharing that. Been there done that. But get your elf a good doctor to monitor your health. Get your thyroid checked. But above all, get your people around you and share of yourself like you did in your post.

There are so many great people out there that want nothing more than to have others be happy. Find them and give it back. Actually, you're doing THAt rather well with your music and for me,your sense of melody. 

You've abright future ahead of you and just be prepared for more of the same but music will help you So much -so take care of that aspect very very seriously and it will protect you like a suit of magic armor.


----------



## Franco904 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for your encouraging words artsoundz.

be well,

Franco


----------

